
Protest tonight at Apple Store SF. We can’t let governments backdoor the iPhone - rubbingalcohol
https://www.dontbreakourphones.org/sf
======
skorecky
Why protest at an Apple store? Apple has already come out saying they wouldn't
create a backdoor. Go protest the FBI HQ or something.

~~~
rubbingalcohol
Protesting backdoors in solidarity with Apple :)

~~~
skorecky
But protesting by definition is objecting what someone has done. So it doesn't
really make sense.

